
Show HN: Free Covid-19 Check-in System for Businesses - schappim
https://shielded.app/
======
schappim
Hey HN,

My name is Marcus, I’m a foodie/programmer who wants to help hospitality
businesses get back on their feet.

With the recent COVID-19 cases, I though the best way I could do this was by
providing my COVID-19 guest check-in website
[https://shielded.app](https://shielded.app) for free.

The software works by letting guests provide you with their details via their
phone (using a QR code or NFC) instead of virus spreading pen and paper.

Feedback is welcome!

